# My Hamster Doesn’t Seem To Be Eating



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

my hammy honey seems to only eat when I hand feed her in the middle of the day (she seems to have short naps in the day and most of the time she’s just hiding in her tube) she will take all of the food I give her and then go back to sleep, but it doesn’t look like she takes food from her bowl, is this normal?


----------



## PepaCub (Sep 26, 2013)

It isn't totally normal behaviour for a hamster to not come out for a run (mind you I didn't used to see mine runnning around too much - I was either out or alseep?) but there could be a few reasons for it, the first one being that if you are feeding them - they might just have thought that was a great idea! If they take enough off you at a time, they can store it in their nest and browse for the rest of the day. I think they only really eat about a teaspoon of standard food a day (less on extruded pellets) so it might not seem a lot - but might well be doing the job.

However, I would always check for common problems, like checking the teeth, checking the weight and watching them move around on a large flat surface (as in their enclosures you may not spot things as easily in terms of wobbling and balance as well as limpy legs).

Hopefully it is the former - but no harm in making a few checks.


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

How much are u hand feeding? If it's a lot then she may be storing that food and eating it whenever she is hungry and feels she doesn't need to take more food from the bowl.


----------

